# worcster rowing club



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

hello all I am going to worcester rowing club for a family gathering friday, is there any members who know the area and know the nearest place I can park for the night, don't mind if its a campsite or wild parking as long as its known to be safe.


many thanks chris :lol: :lol: :lol:



{if I get my van back from the bodyshop this weekend as promised}


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is one I've seen in Worcester :

Ketch Caravan Park
Bath Road, Worcester, Worcestershire, WR5 3HW
Tel: 01905 820430

I have a feeling there is camping available on the racecourse ( the rowing club is on Pitchcroft as is the racecourse) but this might be only for special events. Might be worth giving them a ring - or the rowing club who possibly have a sheltered corner on their grounds where you could stay. They have a web site :

http://www.wrc1874.co.uk/site/contact.htm

G


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

*Worcester Rowing Club.*

Hi Chris,

I live in Worcester and my son used to be a member of the rowing club. You can park on the road that leads to the rowing club quite safely overnight. It is a cul de sac so you won't have any passing traffic.

Regards,

Ian.


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

thanks Grizzly and Trigano I will have a look at all the options you both suggested many thanks.

chris :lol: :arrow: :lol: 



ps; I always find it amazing what you can find out on this site !!!!!


----------

